
What will I look like? - omnibrain
http://whatwillilooklike.com/
======
jackvalentine
Came here and noticed that ~70% of the comments were about, or replies to
comments about, the imperial measurements.

Just goes to show how you can so quickly alienate your audience and derail any
conversation if you don't localise the product (or in this case, de-localise).

~~~
rplnt
What it shows is that most of the US population is sleeping right now. Those
comments would most likely be down-voted.

~~~
koyote
Why would it be downvoted?

I think this is akin to posting a link to a page in a language that is not
English. Surely there would be many comments reflecting the users' annoyance
of having to use Google translate to read the page; no matter 'who' is
sleeping or awake.

That being said, a single upvoted comment on the matter should be enough to
make the OP aware.

~~~
rplnt
That's the general trend I noticed on reddit. Comments about imperial/metric
units are either upvoted or downvoted depending on the time (sometimes topic).
Maybe HN isn't as bad. And I have to agree that one post would be enough (and
comments about using search engines are not necessary).

------
johnchristopher
It would be really nice to add the option to select metric units.

~~~
slashink
Yes, first thing i thought about. I sadly never learn to have a simple
conversion baseline between these two, even if i travel a lot between the
different continents.

~~~
sergiosgc
One pound is half a kilogram, three feet is a meter[1], one inch is the size
of my thumb. No, they're not precise, but it's easy enough to memorize, close
enough to understand a text. (I also use one mile=2km but I have the notion
the error on that one is huge, although I never remember if it is actually
1.8km or 1.6km)

For Fahrenheit, I never managed to memorize a conversion rule. Weatherwise 0
is friggin' cold, 100 is friggin' hot seems to be enough for daily
consumption.

[1] Actually, my mnemonic is that I measure 6ft (1.82m), but I don't think my
mnemonic is useful for anyone else.

~~~
klaasvakie
For a relatively accurate guess to go from miles->kilometres you can use the
fibonacci series. If the current number is in miles, the next one will be the
same distance in kilometres. Works from 2 onwards.

So from 2 3 5 8 13 21 ... you can see that 3 miles is 5 kilometres, 8 miles is
13 kilometres etc.

------
rikkus
Could do with some explanation, e.g.:

Set the sliders to a range around your own height and weight. You will be
shown pictures of people who are within the height range, and have (at least
at one time) had a weight within the weight range.

------
laichzeit0
This looks exclusively focused on fat people losing weight? I was kinda hoping
to see what I would look like if I put on another 5kgs of lean muscle and
reduced body fat by another 2%.

~~~
Xcelerate
Haha yes, that would be kind of interesting. I've been kind of
thin/ectomorphic my whole life and have been trying to put on some more muscle
lately.

------
EToS
I think this is a great way to gain motivation, especially when your seeing
slow weight loss running 30+ kilometers a week etc..

------
toolslive
A proper English gentleman utters his weight in stone.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stone_%28unit%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stone_%28unit%29)

(just kidding, I'm Belgian and only know SI)

------
Xcelerate
A question for the site author: I'm working on an idea that involves user
uploaded photos of themselves; however, I'm wondering how you get an initial
"batch" of photos. Clearly, I'm not going to use anyone's photos without
permission, but how do you get roughly 50-100 photos to start with? Just
contact people and ask? A stock photo website would be even better if I knew
one that I could just pay for portraits of a variety of people.

~~~
edgecrafter
Site states on front page: "the accuracy of the data on this site is limited
to the accuracy of the user-submitted data on reddit.com and the automated
scraping of that data" \- apparently scraped from subreddits r/loseit and
r/progresspics

------
gambiting
Could we please change that to metric units? I have absolutely no idea what my
weight and height are in feet and pounds.

~~~
imgabe
Really? You have no idea how to perform simple multiplication or division? How
do you manage to function in the world?

~~~
collyw
How did I mange 4 down votes for suggesting google, yet you got none?

~~~
imgabe
Timing I guess. All the metric users have moved on.

------
Octplane
Seriously, IMPERIAL UNITS ?

------
mproy
I think it's perfectly reasonable assumption that the majority of this apps
users will be in the US and trying to lose weight.

It's fine to want features that aren't there (yet) but it's obnoxious to
presume that the developer simply didn't think of them.

------
virmundi
Once I started to play around with the sliders, I completely lost the ability
to use the browser's back button. I had to retype news.ycombinator.com to get
back to post this comment.

------
breitling
Just a personal pet peeve: almost all apps are targeted for weight loss. I
really wish apps would start considering people wanting to gain weight.

I started using MyFitnessPal to keep track of calories and although I set my
goal as weight gain, it tells me I'm doing great when I'm 500 calories under
my target for the day/week.

------
rectangletangle
Wow, that's really amusing to mess around with. However their method for
sourcing the data isn't quite perfect. Messing with the height option to get
the tallest few women returns a few men (or possibly _very_ manly women?).
Regardless, it's more than good enough to be useful.

------
xyproto
Why these local banana-state measurements instead of international standards?

------
danesparza
This SO makes me think of Arrested Development ....

[http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121126034756/arrestedde...](http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121126034756/arresteddevelopment/images/1/16/2x02_The_One_Where_They_Build_a_House_%28046%29.png)

------
imgabe
There is no snobbery more obnoxious than metric snobbery. Please get over
yourselves.

------
mobiuscog
It would be very useful to add a slider for age range, even if bracketed.

Someone who's middle-aged won't really get much use from seeing someone who is
in their early twenties, even if the weight ranges are similar.

------
serkanh
Just when i thought i had the perfect idea that nobody thought of as of yet
:(.I just started almost identical side project 3 days ago, same idea
utilizing sub-reddits and other websites.

~~~
Aardwolf
Please implement it anyway, but then with SI units! Thanks! :)

------
omnibrain
I "found" this on reddit and think it's pretty neat. The creator spoke up in
that thread and I try to point him to this thread so he can see the
suggestions.

------
rbinv
This is pretty cool. Maybe add the total pounds lost for each entry? Also,
it's not clear that "weight range" refers to "before", not after.

~~~
smartera
Agreed, and filter by pounds lost.. also calculated BMI before and after would
be great!

------
gms7777
There should probably be a way to flag things as wrongly categorized. Just in
a quick glance, I came across a decent amount of wrong gender posts.

------
cordite
The history seems to be quite spammed by the sliders and such, made it
difficult to come back here to comments about how it made me smile.

------
webmaven
Nice project! I found a few in my height/weight range that were _very_
inspirational!

------
ThomPete
Nice. Feature request. Kilograms

------
aaronem
For those who apparently never bothered learning any system but SI, here's
some help:

2.2 pounds to the kilogram; 0.454 kilograms to the pound.

3.28 feet to the meter; 0.304 meters to the foot.

You are reading this on a machine powerful enough to handle unit conversions.
Do them, and find something substantive to say.

~~~
jackvalentine
For those who apparently never bothered learning any system but imperial,
here's some help:

1 vershok = 1 3⁄4 inches

1 arshin = 2 1⁄3 feet

1 funt = 0.903 lb

------
krzrak
You know, that in the civilized world we use meters and kilograms? ;)

~~~
onion2k
At least the US is consistent. In the UK we use a weird mix of different
things - short distances are metric (centimetres, metres), long distances are
imperial (miles). Temperatures are in both depending largely on the age of the
person talking. Vehicle speed is entirely in imperial (mph). Area is in metric
for small things (wallpaper is meters^2), imperial for big things (fields are
in acres). And so on.

~~~
quarterto
I've never heard anyone use Fahrenheit in the UK.

~~~
callum85
UK tabloid front pages about heatwaves are almost always in Fahrenheit.

~~~
timclark
The Daily Express routinely uses Fahrenheit when reporting heatwaves or
blizzards on the front page - most of the other UK tabloids rarely have a
weather focused front page.

~~~
callum85
Faranheit only for heatwaves. For blizzards they always use centigrade.
Without fail.

~~~
tormeh
Why? So the temperatures seem more extreme?

~~~
scottmcf
Precisely. A really hot day sounds more impressive when you say 82 Fahrenheit,
rather than 28 Celsius. Similarly, you get down into the negative numbers way
sooner with Celsius (since freezing is 0, rather than 32).

Just makes for better headlines, although almost everyone uses C now.

